# Unterschied zw. 60hz/120hz/144hz



## BigSmoke24 (31. August 2012)

Hallo liebes Forum der Monitor-Abteilung 

Ich hab da eine Frage an euch.

Vielleicht gabs die hier schonmal aber Ich hab sie wirklich nirgends gefunden und wollte selbst nachfragen.

Also..

Was für ein Unterschied tritt bei einem Monitor mit 60hz, einem mit 120hz oder einem mit 144hz auf?

Was für Vorteile/Nachteile gibts beim Gaming?

Wäre sehr froh wenn mich jemand beraten würde, habe nämlich vor mir einen Monitor zu kaufen.

Was ist besser LCD/LED?

Was sollte ich noch beachten?

Welcher ist der beste Gaming-Monitor, mit einer Größe von 27" ?


----------



## TempestX1 (1. September 2012)

BigSmoke24 schrieb:


> Was für ein Unterschied tritt bei einem Monitor mit 60hz, einem mit 120hz oder einem mit 144hz auf?


Die Bildwiederholfrequenz. Beim CRT ist ein höherer Wert wichtig da das Bild sonst flimmert. 
Bei LCD ist das im Grunde bezüglich Flimmern egal da dort eine andere Technik verwendet wird und somit kein Flimmern auftritt, allerdings werden beim 60hz Monitor 60 frames ausgegeben, bei 120 eben 120 frames usw.




> Was für Vorteile/Nachteile gibts beim Gaming?


Eigentlich nur die maximale Frameanzahl die dein Monitor pro Sekunde ausgeben kann.
Schwarzwert ist bei LCD nicht so gut wie bei CRT da die Hintergrundbeleuchtung immer an ist und etwas durchscheint und eine (minimale) Verzögerung (im ms Bereich) zur Darstellung tritt auf.



> Was sollte ich noch beachten?


HDMI Anschluss, gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung des Bilds, kein Spiegeldisplay, Reaktionszeit (wird meist leider nur als Reaktionszeit s/w angegeben und nicht bei Farbbilder).


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

Ich kann nur sagen das 120 Hz besser aussieht als 60 HZ.
Ich habe mir einen Iyama mal bestellt _Iiyama_ ProLite _G2773HS_-GB1
Der war sooo schlecht von den Farben und man konnte den Pixel-abstand am Panel erkennen was mein Ve278q nicht hat.
aber beim antesten von 120Hz in spielen habe ich sofort einen unterschied erkannt. Bf3, Blacklight R. und co.
Ich will auch einen 120hz und lass mich da ich die Erfahrung gemacht habe auch nicht reinreden.
Ob 144Hz noch mal anders aussieht weiss ich nicht, aber interssiert mich auch.

Ich überlege mir schon den zu bestellen aber ich mag kein Asus. Aber vom P/L wie auch vom Bild sollte der richtig gut sein. Kleinerer Pitch Dot als meiner + 144 HZ sonst identisch. Soweit ich weiss haben die alle Samsung Panels verbaut und Asus haut da nur sein Label drauf (verbessert mich wenn ich falsch liege). Trotzallem ein guter Monitor !
ASUS VG278HE


----------



## BigSmoke24 (1. September 2012)

Sollte Ich mir eher den:

ASUS VE278Q, 27" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

oder den bestellen:

ASUS VG278HE, 27" (90LME6001T510N1C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

?


----------



## Nyuki (1. September 2012)

den VG278HE. Der ist neu, seit Juni diesem Jahren erst auf dem Markt 144hz und bestimmt überarbeitet.
Der VE278Q gibts seit 2010 September solange habe ich meinen Ve278q auch, altes Model wie auch nur 60 Hz.

viel spass


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

Hi!

Die Vorteile von 120Hz bzw. 144Hz, findest du hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...itor-faq-tft-empfehlungsliste-23-27-zoll.html
Ebenso wie Infos zur Technik rund um Monitore. 



> den VG278HE. Der ist neu, seit Juni diesem Jahren erst auf dem Markt 144hz und bestimmt überarbeitet.


Jup! Durch die 24Hz mehr sollen die Reaktionszeiten laut Hersteller auf zwei Millisekunden gedrückt werden.


----------



## Nyuki (3. September 2012)

Hallo Painkiller.
Hat der VG278HE das gleiche Panel aber mir 144hz wie sein Vorgänger der etwas teurer ist und mit 120hz?
Warum sieht man bei meinem Ve278q 1920x1080 die Pixelabstände am Bildschirm nicht im Vergleich zum z.b. den Iyama Prolite _G2773HS_-GB1. Beim einschalten habe ich einen Schock bekommen.Der ganze Bildschirm voller Dots, im Panel. Nennt sich das ActivMatrix oder so?


----------



## Painkiller (3. September 2012)

> Hat der VG278HE das gleiche Panel aber mir 144hz wie sein Vorgänger der etwas teurer ist und mit 120hz?


Das Panel ist ähnlich. Vom Kontrast her sollte es laut Angaben keine Unterschiede geben. Es bietet halt 24Hz mehr. Ansonsten ist der Monitor keine abgespeckte Variante vom H. Zumindest nicht Bild technisch.  



> Warum sieht man bei meinem Ve278q 1920x1080 die Pixelabstände am Bildschirm nicht im Vergleich zum z.b. den Iyama Prolite _G2773HS_-GB1.  Beim einschalten habe ich einen Schock bekommen.Der ganze Bildschirm  voller Dots, im Panel. Nennt sich das ActivMatrix oder so?


Zum einen kommt das auf die Pixeldichte an, und zum anderen auf den Sitzabstand. Der ganze Bildschirm ist voller Dots? Kannst du davon mal ein Foto bitte machen?


----------



## Nyuki (3. September 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Das Panel ist ähnlich. Vom Kontrast her sollte es laut Angaben keine Unterschiede geben. Es bietet halt 24Hz mehr. Ansonsten ist der Monitor keine abgespeckte Variante vom H. Zumindest nicht Bild technisch.
> 
> 
> Zum einen kommt das auf die Pixeldichte an, und zum anderen auf den Sitzabstand. Der ganze Bildschirm ist voller Dots? Kannst du davon mal ein Foto bitte machen?



Ah, ok das hört sich sehr gut an.

Ja, ich habe den vor 1 - 2 Monaten bestellt und am gleichen Tag zurückgeschickt. Die Farben waren sehr Blass und die Helligkeit im Vergleich zu meinem dehr dunkel. Dann störte mich der Abstand von den Pixeln die ich im Panel sehe. Aber 120 Hz spielen habe ich sofort gemerkt. Wahnsinnnnn ! Der Sitzabstand ist egal gewesen die hat man immer gesehen. Bei meinem ve278q ist es egal wie weit oder nah man vorsitzt, da sieht man keine Dots, Pixelabstände aufgrund der Auflösung.
Mit den Farben/Helligkeit/Konstrast ist das immer so ne subjektive Sache. Gerade bei dem ve278q im Vergleich zu fast allen LED's ist die Grundeinstellung das letzte. Als ich den gekauft habe bis jetzt fragen noch immer Menschen wie sie den Konfigurieren sollen. Jeder benutzt anderen einstellungen. Ich habe meine eigenen Einstellungen die anderen ähneln, die ich aber an keinem LED reflektieren könnte.Bisher ! Helligkeit/Kontrast zu optimieren ist ein ding der unmöglichkeit. Ich müsste "klassisch TN Panel" genau vertikal mittig vorsitzen um alles gleich zu sehen. Der 144h H Asus hat ja auch TN, aber den kann man nach unten neigen. Der wär ideal bis ein gescheiter IPS 120/144HZ auf dem Markt erscheint.

bis denn


----------



## Painkiller (4. September 2012)

Was hattest du denn damals für einen Monitor, das dir die 300cd/m² vom VG278H als zu dunkel vor kamen? 




> Mit den Farben/Helligkeit/Konstrast ist das immer so ne subjektive Sache.


Definitiv! Jeder Mensch nimmt Farben und Helligkeit anders wahr. Daher gibt es ja auch nicht die perfekte Einstellung die man auf alle Monitore einer Serie übertragen kann.
Hast du es denn mal mit dem Monitortest/Tool hier versucht?  EIZO: Monitortest 
Das ist ziemlich umfangreich. Vielleicht hilft dir ja das weiter! 



> Gerade bei dem ve278q im Vergleich zu fast allen LED's ist die Grundeinstellung das letzte.


Auf die Werkseinstellungen darf man sich nicht verlassen. Weder beim Monitor noch beim TV. Ich hab mir damals einen Samsung UE46D8090 gekauft. 
An die Wand gehangen, und eingeschalten... Erstmal dachte ich, mich trifft der Schlag. Schwacher Kontrast und ein relativ dunkles Bild. Erst nach der Kalibrierung hat der TV sein wahres Potenzial zeigen können. Hat zwar ein bisschen gedauert, aber das war die Arbeit wert.  



> Der wär ideal bis ein gescheiter IPS 120/144HZ auf dem Markt erscheint.


Bis so ein Monitor erscheint, wird es wohl noch eine ganze Weile dauern.


----------



## Nyuki (4. September 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn damals für einen Monitor, das dir die 300cd/m² vom VG278H als zu dunkel vor kamen?



Ich habe den VG278H noch nie gehabt. Der _Iiyama_ ProLite _G2773HS_-GB1 war recht dunkel im vergleich zum ve278q.


----------

